# Updating ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 IGP Driver?



## Susie N (Mar 22, 2003)

Hello,

How do I update my video drivers for this computer? I've looked at several websites, but I'm very confused by what I read. I'd appreciate any help you could offer.

Thanks,
Susie


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What brand of computer do you have? And is it a PC or laptop?


----------



## Susie N (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi and thank you for your reply...

It's an HP pavilion zv5000 laptop with an intel pentium 4, 2.8 ghz. I want to update the video driver to see if it will help with games. My dh has Driv3r and hasn't been able to play it on here because the video messes up pretty badly. I was looking through help files and it mentioned that updating drivers should help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can update the driver from the HP website: http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...h_query=pavilion+zv5000&submit.x=6&submit.y=5


----------



## Susie N (Mar 22, 2003)

Boy, I feel dumb. I have no idea what to click on this page...

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?lc=en&cc=us&lang=en&dlc=en&product=385148&os=228#


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

ATI M9/M10/RC300M VGA Driver for Windows 2000/XP


----------

